
Sierra Club: Pulling Down Our Monuments - atlasshorts
https://www.sierraclub.org/michael-brune/2020/07/john-muir-early-history-sierra-club
======
atlasshorts
“The Sierra Club is a 128-year-old organization with a complex history, some
of which has caused significant and immeasurable harm. As defenders of Black
life pull down Confederate monuments across the country, we must also take
this moment to reexamine our past and our substantial role in perpetuating
white supremacy.”

------
Quequau
I think this is a pretty solid statement that treats the issue fairly. I like
a lot of organisations with a lot of historical baggage would do well to read
it.

